# barra gear?



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

hey everyone. im going to be heading up north in a few monthsd and wanted to know what rod and rell i should buy. not sure on how much money i will end up with so just make sugestions in a reasonable price.

Jay


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Overhead or Spin?


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

overhead


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

6-8kg berkley dropshot with a Shimano curado baitcaster. Holds a heap of 30lb braid and the rod and reel will match any barra you can find up there. This is the combo my mate uses who regularly fishes for (and occasionally catches) 1m+ barra in the QLD impoundments. I know a few of the pro guides use this combo too.


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

what sized curado does he use?

Jay


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

300 from memory


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

I have two outfits for barra.
1- 4/6 kg rack raider with a 5600 abu reel thats good for barra and flathead and trevally .
2-6/8 kg rack raider with a 6500 abu c3 thats used for impoundment barra and mackeral.
Both outfits can be found for around $200 give or take a few.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Abu 6600 Brute with 6-10 or maybe it's 6-8 kg abu overhead rod. Combo goes for about $250 i think. Nice stick, good reel, great value IMHO.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Abu 6600 Brute with 6-10 or maybe it's 6-8 kg abu overhead rod. Combo goes for about $250 i think. Nice stick, good reel, great value IMHO.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll second (or third or forth or whatever) Abu too mate. They are simple yet bulletproof.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

A friend of mine recently went on a fishing charter with the resident guide at Awoonga, John Mitchell.

They caught some great Barra using relatively cheap and simple outfits.

They were using a Daiwa Rod 7' rod with medium action, I don't know which one but they were using Daiwa Exceler EX3000 spinning reel with 20 lb Finns and 60 pound leader.

They only ever used Squidgee Drop bears and sneaking around approaching every weed bed with extremely quite trying not to spook them.

They replaced the leader with new every time they caught a fish.

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

in mo tackle they hav a calcutta 200B with a barra raider for $349. are they good?

Jay


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, and a good price for the combo. Spool it up with 20-30lb braid and it will do the job well, as well as be suitable for a lot of other uses


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

ok thx peril. Also do barra hit the surface if so what surface lures should i get?

Jay


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay said:


> ok thx peril. Also do barra hit the surface if so what surface lures should i get?
> 
> Jay


Heya Jay,

Barra will readily take surface lures.

My first Barra was caught on a River2Sea Bubble Pop, caught from the top of a bridge near Cairns just before dark.

Any larger sized popper with a baitfish type profile should work well. A couple we used up there were :

River2Sea Bubble Pop - Larger Sizes
Rapala Skitter Pop
Gold Bombers (Sub Surface)

8)


----------

